# Made me smile



## dmarcus (Oct 8, 2011)

I took this earlier and it was after it ate a meal worm and a red wiggler, hard to deny them more food when they look at you like that...


----------



## jaizei (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## cherylim (Oct 8, 2011)

Aww - that's one big smile! Gorgeous!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness....the head tilt AND smile.....LOL.. he absolutely knows how darn adorable he is ....LOL


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 8, 2011)

Its definitely the head tilt and smile combo that makes you say awwwwww


----------



## laramie (Oct 8, 2011)

dalano73 said:


>



What a cutie pie!


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 8, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> I took this earlier and it was after it ate a meal worm and a red wiggler, hard to deny them more food when they look at you like that...



Awe just too sweet!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 8, 2011)

It is a nice thing to see...


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 8, 2011)

Ohhh so cute!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 8, 2011)

Awww! That put a smile on my face. So sweet...I wouldn't ever be able to deny anything to that face


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## l0velesly (Oct 8, 2011)

One cute face!


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 8, 2011)

Very cute indeed!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 8, 2011)

hi, what a face. i dont blame you. must fill the little guy right up.'lol' lindy


----------



## Tropical Torts (Oct 8, 2011)

THAT IS SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 8, 2011)

Awwwwwww!!!!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 8, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 8, 2011)

Box turtles are awesome...


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope that cute little face got 5 or 6 extra worms!!!


----------



## Cloud 9 (Oct 9, 2011)

uber cute much? :].


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 9, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> I hope that cute little face got 5 or 6 extra worms!!!



She got one extra worm, that's Millie the smallest of the three box turtles but here size doesn't mean anything she has become aggressive and doesn't take any crap from the two bigger ones..


----------

